# Wireless Trigger



## icewolf08 (Sep 21, 2010)

We are looking for a way to wirelessly trigger a contact closure that would be connected to a MIDI device to trigger a sound effect. The MIDI interface is the easy part. The wireless bit is hard.

The idea is that an actor would carry some kind of device (like a car alarm key-fob) where he could push a button to trigger the effect. 

So, does anyone know where I can get a simple wirelessly controlled contact closure? Or does anyone know of a MIDI device that does all this in one box?


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 21, 2010)

Remote Control On/Off Switch - LEDs, 12 volt accessories . Have the switched 12V trigger a relay to provide the dry closure. Radio Shack used to sell a 120V version for table lamps and such, but I can't find it on their site. Perhaps something from Smarthome - Home Automation, X10, Remote Control, Lighting, Wireless Security ?


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 21, 2010)

Bluepoint is one of my go-to's for things like this.

Blue Point Engineering Inc. - Remote Control Systems


----------



## zuixro (Sep 21, 2010)

Something like this would probably work:
Wireless Switch 1CH Momentary Remote & Relay Receiver - eBay (item 290477690380 end time Sep-27-10 09:00:46 PDT)

For maximum reliability though, I would use a pair of XBee radios.


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 22, 2010)

Check into those products designed for security systems. I have Visonics on my desk at the moment in a reasonable quantity and haven't had any major issues.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 22, 2010)

Have the sound person take a visual cue from the actor pushing the button on a prop remote control. The wireless part is a cleverly designed optical sensor, the "E-Y-E".


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 24, 2010)

sk8rsdad said:


> Have the sound person take a visual cue from the actor pushing the button on a prop remote control. The wireless part is a cleverly designed optical sensor, the "E-Y-E".


 
ON a stage such as ours and a 950 seat house, it isn't easy for the playback op to really see some of the more subtle action. Thanks for the suggestions, we will have to see what the budget will allow.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 28, 2010)

What about a remote control to turn on christmas lights. Not exactly sure how you would make use of it, but you press the remote and it turns a 110 outlet on and off. They are also cheap so you don't have to worry about destroying it in the process of modification.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 29, 2010)

That is an interesting idea, I wonder if it would work on low voltage.


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 29, 2010)

One thing that will be an issue is latency on a wireless trigger. In most cases it's not deterministic and on some systems I've had across my desk you can be looking at a few seconds. Fine for turning on your TV or triggering your security system mostly. Not so fine when timing is everything in a cue...


----------



## jwl868 (Sep 30, 2010)

Do cheaper wireless come at a cost of increased potential for interference or activation from similar devices? For example, we used a radio controlled car to “power” an effect and it worked fine for years, until we used a different venue. There, another device (I never knew what) activated the effect multiple times during the rehearsals (but not during the show) (And my fix was to have an performer switch the device on a few minutes before I activated it.) 

Joe


----------



## dramatech (Sep 30, 2010)

I used a four channel wireless remote for activating the windmill at several different speeds in "Oklahoma". The boss sold it with the set to another theatre. I purchased another of the same and used it to activate the stone table in "The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe". We then used it to activate a fake fire in a garbage can in "Ragtime". I even opened up the transmitter and modified it to operate off of our lighting board. The unit was a Four channel kit that has quite a few options built in, such as toggle or activate while holding. There is also a cancel toggle to each channel with a limit switch. The Receiver runs off of 12vdc, which makes it ideal to work with a lawn mower battery, that can also supply power to the effect.
I am not exactly sure where I purchased it, but it was on line and I found it through a "Google search". I think that it was about $34. Just try garage door opener or wireless relay. I think that the place was Carl's Kits. If worried about building the kit, the transmitter is already made as is the RF unit for the receiver, but you can get the entire thing all finished. They also had a two channel version for a few bucks less. If you can't find it online, email me and I will go through my old receipts.

Tom Johnson
[email protected]
Florida's Most Honored Community Theatre


----------



## jonliles (Sep 30, 2010)

icewolf08 said:


> That is an interesting idea, I wonder if it would work on low voltage.



The el Cheapo from Big Box require 110V to work.BUT plug in el cheapo wall wart and make it what ever voltage you desire. 

I've used them with Mirror balls and pin spots, there can be a latency issue, especially if you move further away. Doable, but takes some anticipation.


----------



## AaronKrajeski (Jun 29, 2012)

icewolf08 said:


> We are looking for a way to wirelessly trigger a contact closure that would be connected to a MIDI device to trigger a sound effect. The MIDI interface is the easy part. The wireless bit is hard.
> 
> The idea is that an actor would carry some kind of device (like a car alarm key-fob) where he could push a button to trigger the effect.
> 
> So, does anyone know where I can get a simple wirelessly controlled contact closure? Or does anyone know of a MIDI device that does all this in one box?



You can do all of this easily with QLab and ICubeX hardware:

I-CubeX Online Store - Applications: Theatre Performance
(Demo video is at the bottom of the page)

You don't even need to restrict yourself to a simple contact closure. You can use force, distance, heck even silly things like heartbeat and temperature (thought I don't see an immediately useful application for those two). The wireless micro-digs that ICubeX supplies work over bluetooth, solving your wireless issue.


----------

